# Help! i ruined my touch screen mp5!



## noob2589 (Sep 19, 2009)

I was one day deciding to listen to music on my MP5 and the touchscreen was annoying me so i went to do the screen setup "rectification" and it wasnt working properly so i got angry and jabbed in the one spot and now it wont work at all! please help me, im very upset and angry at my self because its less than a week old and was a present from my mother!


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, unfortantly, this won't be too easy I think. Do you see any visable damage where you jabbed it? If so, you would need to buy a new screen and replace it. You can also send it in to be fixed. The warranty won't cover this at all, unless there was accidental warranty. 

I would post the model it is, and brand and a picture of what ever damage was done, or describe it would be helpful. 

I haven't delt with touchscreens too much but I do have an understanding of how they work, but being that I never delt with one, I won' be able to help as much.

Also, if it is a physical problem then: 
if you don't have tools/can't buy any, and/or are not mechincally inclinded, just send it in for repairs. Also, By fixing it yourself, you will void any warranty, etc. I'm not sure if the warranty is void already even if you send it in to an offical place to get fixed, it would be worth looking into that.


----------

